# aerial roots in crypts



## 4evrfish (Oct 5, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what is happening with my crypts (c. wendtii "bronze"). In two of three tanks they are growing aerial roots. In these two tanks ( a 20gal and a 3gal) I have aquariumplants.com's substrate, and in the third tank (110gal), which does not have the problem, I have plain gravel. I am adding CO2 to the 110 gal and the 20 gal tanks. All tanks have been running for several years. I have even pulled up all of the crypts in the 20 gal and re-planted them, but the aerial roots returned.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what is doing on here?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

are you sure you have cryptocorynes? crypts have rhizomes and all roots form at the base of the plant+rhizome. They aren't like stem plants which produce aerial roots. post a picture?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Fine roots growing vertically out of the bottom, like that?: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...coming-out-of-substrate!!?p=357080#post357080 I've seen that several times on different Crypts, seems to be normal.


----------



## 4evrfish (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. The link did show exactly what I was describing. I too wondered if it could be related to the plant seeking out nutrients in the water column, but that wouldn't explain why it isn't happening in the 110 gallon tank with the gravel substrate (which I would assume is the most devoid of nutrients). The possibility does exist that the substrate is rather shallow, as one of the tanks is only 3 gallons. The roots in the substrate are extremely long and dense, as I saw when I pulled out all of the plants a while ago and re-plant them in the 20 gallon. 

I just wanted to make sure that there wasn't something that I was doing wrong and should be correcting in regards to the crypts.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

oh yeah that happened with my crypts before. you just need deeper soil. or you could bury root tabs away from the plant and the roots will seek them out rather than growing up.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

4evrfish said:


> ....I too wondered if it could be related to the plant seeking out nutrients in the water column, but that wouldn't explain why it isn't happening in the 110 gallon tank with the gravel substrate (which I would assume is the most devoid of nutrients)....


I pulled these out of one side of my 40gl tank about 100 C. Becketti, NO aerial roots.










on the other side are about 50 C. Nurii ALL have aerial roots. Same depth of substrate, water, frets etc., etc. I think it's sp. dependent and I do believe the plants are looking for more food.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I've seen this with several different species in submersed and emersed cultures. Seems to be natural behavior.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

yes I get this also, with or without tanks that have good soil. seems just like it is searching out nutrients even when plenty are available in the soil. Doesn't seem to affect growth, I only get them on mature plants in some tanks.


----------

